

Why Preschool Shouldn't Be Like School - bootload
http://www.slate.com/toolbar.aspx?action=print&id=2288402

======
zwieback
Shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone who has kids themselves, I've seen this
effect over and over with mine.

Interestingly, to some extent I also see the same effect with grown-ups. When
I was building machine tools and inspection equipment I was sometimes required
to write comprehensive documentation and give training, other times the tool
was thrown over the wall and the technicians and operators made it work as
best they could. I've had cases where I've come back and found that the
processes they developed on their own were more creative and better than what
I would have asked them to do, also they often found new uses and approaches I
hadn't thought of.

